# Just lost our beautiful budgie worried for the other one



## Suzyv (Dec 17, 2021)

We have had our budgies for 4 years, they were rescued so not really sure of their age. The one has just died with a tumour and am worried about the other one and how she will cope. 
I have read about getting another budgie straight away but don’t know if that is the right thing to do. It’s just so sad. Thank you for any advice you can offer


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums, 

I am so sorry for your loss. Your other budgie must be feeling it too; it's a good thing you came to the forums since we can tell you that getting another budgie straight away is NOT the right thing to do. Even if you did, you'd have to quarantine the new budgie for a month away from your current budgie in a separate room and cage in order to ensure the new budgie does not potentially spread any airborne diseases (as a precautionary measure, just in case). So regardless, your little one will be alone for at least a little bit. This is good because she needs time to grieve just like humans do. However, she'll need you more than ever, so be sure to spend extended amounts of time with her as often as you can, and continue to speak to her, etc. It may help with your feelings of loss as well. In a month or so you'll be able to see how she's coping with the loss and whether introducing her to a new friend would benefit her in any way. She may really open up to you and want you to be her new flockmate, and then you may decide she will be just fine as a solo budgie. Many budgies are, if they feel that they are integrated successfully within a human "flock". Or, she may remain despondent and solemn and it may be beneficial for her to have a same-species companion. In this scenario, since you don't know her age but she is definitely an adult, it would be prudent to adopt an older budgie rather than get a baby, who would be probably too rambunctious for your sweet lady. 

Despite the sad circumstances, it's great to have you with us and we'd love to meet your little one when you get a chance. What's her name?

Meanwhile, be sure to read through the forum's many budgie articles and "stickies" stuck to the top of each subforum to ensure you're up to date on the best of budgie care practices! If you have any questions after doing so please be sure to ask as we'd love to help. 

We hope to see you around 👋


----------



## Suzyv (Dec 17, 2021)

Thank you so so much for taking the time to reply to me. I didn’t realise about the quarantine time. We are going to bring the cage down into the living room so she will always be around us.
Her name is sweetie, my daughter named her when we rescued her 4 years ago.
It is so lovely to have some support and it is very much appreciated. It’s just really hit us hard losing our little bubbles. She was suffering bless her and so glad for her she just went peacefully last night.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Suzyv said:


> Thank you so so much for taking the time to reply to me. I didn’t realise about the quarantine time. We are going to bring the cage down into the living room so she will always be around us.
> Her name is sweetie, my daughter named her when we rescued her 4 years ago.
> It is so lovely to have some support and it is very much appreciated. It’s just really hit us hard losing our little bubbles. She was suffering bless her and so glad for her she just went peacefully last night.


Ah, poor Sweetie. Bringing her cage down into the living room is a great idea. She'll perk up a little being around more movement and noise from her people, I'm sure. Bubbles will watch over all of you now as an angel 💜


----------



## Suzyv (Dec 17, 2021)

StarlingWings said:


> Ah, poor Sweetie. Bringing her cage down into the living room is a great idea. She'll perk up a little being around more movement and noise from her people, I'm sure. Bubbles will watch over all of you now as an angel 💜


So kind 💖💖 Thank you xx


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

So sorry for your loss💔 , I agree with everything StarlingWings has said, you may find that moving Sweetie to the living room will become her new permanent spot.


----------



## Suzyv (Dec 17, 2021)

Cody said:


> So sorry for your loss💔 , I agree with everything StarlingWings has said, you may find that moving Sweetie to the living room will become her new permanent spot.


Thank you so much x we have moved sweetie and she has eaten and been chirping so really hoping she will be okay 💖


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm truly sorry for your loss of Bubbles.
Fly high and soar freely little Bubbles; rest peacefully now wee one.

You may find that Sweetie will be just fine on her own once she adjusts to her "new normal".
It depends on how frequently you and your family are able to interact with her throughout the days.

There are many things to take into consideration before getting another bird.*
*Do you really want another pet*

*1. If you decide to get another budgie in the future, please be sure to observe quarantine for the new budgie.
Quarantine means housing the new bird in a different cage in a different room than the current bird (as far away from the room the current bird is in as possible) for a period of 35-45 days.
Budgies mask symptoms when they are ill. Symptoms may not show up for over two weeks.
Often you will not even realize your bird is not well. Many budgie illnesses are airborne which is why you need to quarantine your new bird in a completely different room.*
*Quarantine your new bird!*
*Yes - Quarantine IS necessary*

*It is also a good idea to always take a new budgie in to see an Avian Vet for a "well-birdie" check-up. This allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet and the vet can establish a baseline for your bird in case of any future illnesses or injuries.
If there are no Avian Vets in your area, then finding an Exotic Pet Veterinarian who has experience in dealing with small birds is the next best option.*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*2. Introducing the new bird to the current bird*
*Introducing Two Budgies*
*
3. Flock Dynamics*
*Differences and Dynamics in Flocks*
*Your Harmonious Flock*
*
4. Where do you plan to get the new bird?
If the time comes when you decide to get your budgie a friend, I highly recommend considering getting a bird of the same gender from either a bird rescue organization or a shelter.
These budgies need a good, safe and loving forever home.*
*Why you should buy from a Reputable/Ethical Breeder rather than a Big Box Pet Store*

*5. Vet Expense and Housing
Do you have the time, finances, etc to devote to another bird?
Are you ready, willing and able to house the new budgie separately on a permanent basis if it does not get along with your current bird after quarantine?*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense*


----------



## Suzyv (Dec 17, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *I'm truly sorry for your loss of Bubbles.
> Fly high and soar freely little Bubbles; rest peacefully now wee one.
> 
> You may find that Sweetie will be just fine on her own once she adjusts to her "new normal".
> ...


Thank you so much for your kind words and advice. We have moved sweetie into the main room and so far she seems fine. We are talking to her, she is chirping and flying and eating well so I am just really hoping we can get her through this.

I very much appreciate your advice 💖💖


----------

